# Large Serpent Star inside my protien skimmer???



## KMS1989 (Oct 18, 2010)

*I just noticed yesterday that there is a fairly large Serpent Starfish in my protien skimmer and I was J/W if I should leave it in there or try and get it out? He's pretty big so I'm assuming he's been in there for a while. I bought my 10 gallon nano from a friend and it had already been set up for about 1 1/2 yrs. Just wanting to know if it'll hurt itself or my skimmer??? Thanxx in advance for the advice...*

* Kayla*

*1 ocelaris clownfish*
*1 scooter blenny*
*3 turbo snails*
*1 hermit crab*
*numerous hitchhiker stars and serpent stars*
*1 colt coral*


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i would get him out and put it in the DT just for simple fact that they are a really cool addition IMHO...


----------



## KMS1989 (Oct 18, 2010)

What's a DT? Will my skimmer be brittle after being in the salt water? I don't want to break it or kill the star...I think I might watch it for a couple of days...If he's not hurting anything or himself I might leave him in there for fear that I might break something.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

KMS1989 said:


> What's a DT? Will my skimmer be brittle after being in the salt water? I don't want to break it or kill the star...I think I might watch it for a couple of days...If he's not hurting anything or himself I might leave him in there for fear that I might break something.


DT= display tank (main viewing tank not the sump is one is in use)... no skimmers hold up to the salt very well you should be aboe to remove the collection cup and get him out fairly easy... what type of skimmer is it??


----------



## KMS1989 (Oct 18, 2010)

It's a type of cannister skimmer that has suction cups that attatch inside my tank


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

do you happen to know the brand and or model ? i only ask so i can look it up and find the best way to help ...


----------



## KMS1989 (Oct 18, 2010)

My friend said it is instant ocean, but I dont know the model..I tried to look it up, but all i found were ones that hang on the tank not suction into the tank...I can take a picture, but I will have to post it to my album because I don't know how to post pics to threads


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok that may help some.... oh and just so you know when you want to post pix...below the reply box is a button that says "go Advanced" click that

then above the txt boxis a paperclip looking button click that and it will pop up a window click brows find the pic you want in your PC and select then click upload after that is all done loading... close window .. click paperclip again and select insert.... your good to go


----------



## KMS1989 (Oct 18, 2010)

*thanxx*

Thanxx that helps alot...I did post a pic of the skimmer in my albums...I found it online...it came from petco


----------



## KMS1989 (Oct 18, 2010)

I hope I did it right lol...This is the skimmer I have in my tank


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

you did perfect!!!!!!!!!!!! you should be able to remove the collection cup and get em out that way..


----------

